# Rat's foot is swollen severely



## SierraNShel (Sep 25, 2014)

My rat baby I just adopted a day ago has a severely swollen foot, I was informed it was bumblefoot left untreated for awhile. I took her to the vet ASAP, and he gave me amoxicillin. I think he know's what he is doing. I am putting it in her water and feeding it to her on bread in small amounts. Is there any remedies to make the swelling go down? Her little toes won't allign because her foot is too swollen and they are all misalligned. It could be broken, but she walks and climbs on it very cautiously. Any tips/suggestions? Thanks in advance


----------



## PawsandClaws (Jul 22, 2014)

Do not put anything in her water. If rats sense that their water had been tampered with, they have a tendency to stop drinking completely and of course, you would not want that. Usually an anti inflammatory and pain med such as metacam might help if it seems like the rat is in pain (sounds like it from what you described). You can call in and ask your vet if you can pick some of it up or use infants ibuprofen. Here is a helpful site for rat related health ailments:

http://ratguide.com/health/integumentary_skin/ulcerative_pododermatitis.php

How bad is the foot? Can we see a picture?


----------



## SierraNShel (Sep 25, 2014)

Yes, let me get a picture, the rats drink the water and dont mind the medicine. I pay close attention.


----------



## SierraNShel (Sep 25, 2014)

There is a sore on it, the toes are very misaligned, but they look normal when you depress them.


----------



## SierraNShel (Sep 25, 2014)

http://s1353.photobucket.com/user/Sheldonlee5/media/20140925_124348_zpscbab59b4.jpg.html


----------



## SierraNShel (Sep 25, 2014)

Thats my photobucket link, the pic won't upload on here for some reason.


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

That looks more like a break than an infection. Amox is great for infections but don't give it in there water, just mix it with something tasty. Saying that whilst i would keep her on it she looks like she needs an anti inflammatory asap. Metacam is great or failing that kids ibuprofen solution is good. i give 1.5ml for an adult male so your probably talking about 0.5ml for her until you can get a proper dose of metacam. 

With how wonky her toes look it may be worth giving her an xray when the swelling had settled a little. It's definitely not bumble foot from the look of that (bumble foot is a swollen lump Useually on the heel of the back feet).


----------



## SierraNShel (Sep 25, 2014)

They do drink the water with amox, I should order some metacam I guess. Thanks for the advise,!


----------

